# Ladies, if you could change one thing....



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

After reading the "obsessive" thread, I got to thinking about what I would change on my body, for instance if I had the money I would get eye surgery so I wouldn't have to wear contacts or glasses.

I would like bigger hips as well.

What would you guys like to change?? botox? breast enhancement?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to get rid of the "mommy belly". I've started a sit up routine, but I think it's beyond that. My last pregnancy was nasty to my body.

Other than that, I'm cool with my body.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The way I gain all my weight in my stomach. I strongly suspect that the BC pill contributes to the bloat and water retention. Every time I have stopped hormonal BC, the weight falls off magically. 

I love my big boobs, round firm bum and shapely legs.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd change my legs. They are long, but ugly.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I may not be perfect but, I would not do anything surgically to myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I may not be perfect but, I would not do anything surgically to myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


best answer yet.
great attitude


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd not have allergies.
And actually, am working to reduce their effects through therapy. Anger and stress management  Both contribute to effects of allergies (and other kinds of illnesses) and even if you think you have it under control, you can ALWAYS do a better job of it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

After having had weight loss surgery, I have skin folds everywhere. I would like to have that all removed. Not to the point that it makes me super skinny, but modest removal to facilitate further weight loss. I don't care about having a perfect body, but the excess just gets in the way all the time.


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd get Lasik done. I'm new to the world of glasses, and I'm totally paranoid I'm gonna break 'em!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I work really physically and I'm now starting to notice that I'm not 20 years old any more. I'm physically more tired and achey at the end of the day... I want the energy of a 20 year old ( a fit active one...not some fat gamer...lol)

Does that count...all my bodily bits seem to be aging at the same rate...so nothing is standing out as particluary scary...yet.

But I turn 45 on Wednesday...I might wake up and find...BAM...everythings hit the floor!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind the energy of a 20 year old either. 

Waiwera - You made me laugh with the comment about a fit active 20 year old and not a fat gamer. :rofl:


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like a magical wand that cured my cellulite and gave me abs. 

would save SO much time at the gym..

Otherwise, I like my random flaws, I'd look like someone else if I didn't have them o.o


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I work really physically and I'm now starting to notice that I'm not 20 years old any more. I'm physically more tired and achey at the end of the day... I want the energy of a 20 year old ( a fit active one...not some fat gamer...lol)
> 
> Does that count...all my bodily bits seem to be aging at the same rate...so nothing is standing out as particluary scary...yet.
> 
> But I turn 45 on Wednesday...*I might wake up and find...BAM...everythings hit the floor!*


Sigh... I'm not even 37 yet and halfway there already =/


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Otherwise, I like my random flaws, I'd look like someone else if I didn't have them o.o


i so agree with this, which to me makes it not a flaw but something that makes you unique.
who wants a fvcking cookie cutter woman any ways, not me.
i like the different things about a woman that makes then different from other women.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i so agree with this, which to me makes it not a flaw but something that makes you unique.
> who wants a fvcking cookie cutter woman any ways, not me.
> i like the different things about a woman that makes then different from other women.


yeah, like my general disgruntlement at existing, who wants someone who pukes rainbows and glitter all day long?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i so agree with this, which to me makes it not a flaw but something that makes you unique.
> who wants a fvcking cookie cutter woman any ways, not me.
> i like the different things about a woman that makes then different from other women.


I think I love you 2nd


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I think I love you 2nd


I...errr... 2nd that!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

waiwera said:


> I think I love you 2nd





> Maricha75
> Re: Ladies, if you could change one thing....
> 
> I...errr... 2nd that!


if youre ever not married...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if youre ever not married...


Haha. Noted. Honestly, tho... my hubby is of the same mind. So glad!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Lasik Eye Surgery.

If I could change one thing it would either be my stomach from carrying babies or to make me less crazy lol.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Haha. Noted. Honestly, tho... my hubby is of the same mind. So glad!


good for you.
thats how they *ALL* should be


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i so agree with this, which to me makes it not a flaw but something that makes you unique.
> who wants a fvcking cookie cutter woman any ways, not me.
> i like the different things about a woman that makes then different from other women.


You're such a suck up....:rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the idea of something making me less crazy....I tend to think too much, or over analyze sh*t to death....yuck


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> You're such a suck up....:rofl:


c0ckblocker? :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never had braces.... my husband just says....he is so sweet...my teeth give me "character"... doesn't bother him at all....neither does my railroad track stomach, saying those are the battlescars of Motherhood -or something like that. 

He wouldn't change me -but yeah...I would change those 2 things....even though only 1 was asked for ....It is a toss up for me personally.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> After having had weight loss surgery, I have skin folds everywhere. I would like to have that all removed. Not to the point that it makes me super skinny, but modest removal to facilitate further weight loss. I don't care about having a perfect body, but the excess just gets in the way all the time.


I think it would be a good idea to have that done if you can.
Heat and humidity will take a toll on skin folds. One 'trick' for care is to use a blow dryer with a diffuser after bathing, this will help to prevent dampness. I hope you can get it done. It sounds like your surgery was successful. Awesome.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

working_together said:


> I like the idea of something making me less crazy....I tend to think too much, or over analyze sh*t to death....yuck


Therapy, Rx...
I used to overthink just about everything, then I had a brain injury. Problem solved. Life is more fun now. I am unable to think complex thoughts without a lot of struggle, so live mostly by intuition and how something feels. It it feels right, great, I go down that path, if it doesn't feel right, I hold off, and stay in a wait state while I evaluate options...but it's different than the old days of just confidently making the logical, obvious choice (which wasn't always the best one.) I wouldn't recommend heavy doses of adrenaline and oxygen deprivation, but increasing your awareness of intuition through therapy or mediation might be an option.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

working_together said:


> After reading the "obsessive" thread, I got to thinking about what I would change on my body, for instance if I had the money I would get eye surgery so I wouldn't have to wear contacts or glasses.
> I would like bigger hips as well.
> 
> What would you guys like to change?? botox? breast enhancement?


No way, glasses on a woman are so damn sexy (the right ones anyways) ohhh the sexy librarian look, woof, my wife just got glasses a few months ago and when she wears them with her hair up, thats it...I'm putty...abosultley STUNNING!


----------



## V_Wolfe (May 21, 2012)

I'd get rid of my body hair from the neck down  i get so sick of waxing,plucking,shaving,etc. lol


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

There are a few things....

First off, I wish I had the balls to quit smoking and get back to running. 

I wish I could quit so I can get my double toung piercing. I need to be brave and stop being a wuss and get my 2 industrials and 5 holes in one ear, and 8 holes in the other. 

Just suck it up and get my tats already. 

That's what I would change. I need to woman up and make my outside match my insides.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I never had braces.... my *husband just says....he is so sweet...my teeth give me "character"... *doesn't bother him at all....neither does my railroad track stomach, saying those are the battlescars of Motherhood -or something like that.
> 
> He wouldn't change me -but yeah...I would change those 2 things....even though only 1 was asked for ....It is a toss up for me personally.



My husband has a big gap between his top front teeth and one is longer than the other. He hates them and usually smiles with his mouth closed.

I tell him the same exact thing you're husband tells you. I think it gives him character. If he's anything like me, he isn't just being sweet...he truly means it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bubbly girl said:


> My husband has a big gap between his top front teeth and one is longer than the other. He hates them and usually smiles with his mouth closed.
> 
> I tell him the same exact thing you're husband tells you. I think it gives him character. If he's anything like me, he isn't just being sweet...he truly means it.


My husband had braces as an adult. I felt his teeth gave him character too. He wanted to sort his teeth out to avoid potential issues later, but still, from an appearance perspective I always meant it too. His teeth look great now but I also thought they looked great before. Character. I love his bow-legs too. I think they are uber sexy. 

He seems to love all the things I'm critical of, so I wouldn't change them. If he can love and accept them, then why the hell shouldn't I?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Can I be shorter? I'm about 5'10 150 happy with the body but I HATE that when I were my fav. heels i'm taller then most men. Its a curse I swear!!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bubbly girl said:


> My husband has a big gap between his top front teeth and one is longer than the other. He hates them and usually smiles with his mouth closed.
> 
> I tell him the same exact thing you're husband tells you. I think it gives him character. If he's anything like me, he isn't just being sweet...he truly means it.


Thank you Bubbly girl, I do believe he means it from the bottom of his heart. It is never just words with him. 

In a way I can see what he means, cause my favortie Grandma had her REAL teeth into her 80's, it is not something you see every day...cause alot of them were missing by then... no dentures for her... she was such a hoot, always had us laughing. She had such character, you just loved her the way she was! I seem to have taken after her in so very many ways, we were always sitting on the porch & her telling me stories of her life...she died the year we got married, missed our wedding but she lives in our hearts. 

It is so much more than physical appearance ...it is about how one makes you feel and how they touch our lives !


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

The cystic acne and scars from it...it's humiliating and embarrassing....horribly so.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

nothing - I'm too terrified of surgery to ever have anything done. Man's gonna have to love me warts and all...not that I actually have warts yet, I hear that's something to look forward to in old age..


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I would cure my diabetes. A pancreas transplant isnt' even a real cure, and the drugs you have to take for rejection, etc makes life even more complicated. But as long as we are wishing.... why not? 

I'd live with the wrinkles and scars of life. And much more than that. If I could have a normal working body. No more needles, testing, and carrying stuff with me everywhere. Dream on!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

daffodilly said:


> Get a breast lift. After breastfeeding 3 babies, sadly they sag and only look great in a push up bra...I once had a perkier set of double d's. *sigh*
> 
> Little botox on the forehead wouldn't hurt either, but if I had to choose I'd perk up the girls.


:/


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> lol. You sound like my daughter. She's tall like her dad. She's 5'7" right now and the poor kid nearly had a heart attack when the doctor told her she would probably grow another 2 or three inches. She was like, "no! How do you make it stop?!"
> :rofl:


Its not funny when everyone else is short. My dad is 5'10 my mom is 5'3 on a good day. my son the doctor thinks he is gonna be close to 6'7-7'0. Now im pregnant with a girl and im horrified for her


----------



## keylogger (May 23, 2012)

don't worry everyone is not perfect in this world so don't take any tensions.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

When I was growing up...everyone wanted to be model tall...like Cindy Crawford. 

I'm 5 foot 1 inch. In 9th grade I was done growing. I was always the shortest one in class, all my friends were taller than me. They just kept on growing. 

Not me. I love being short. In my shoes I could be about 5 foot 7 to maybe 5 foot 9. 

When I was a young child, I did want to be 6 foot, red curly hair, and green eyes. I'm none of that. I'm short with dark hair and dark eyes. Oh at least a C cup, and the stereotypical black girl ass. 

Not even close. What can you do...


----------



## dandelion (Jun 11, 2012)

Id love to get bigger boobs and butt cause I have neither!g
rr I'm outta luck lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

